# Deer hunters dream



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

The day has come. I'm leaving in a hour for south central Iowa. We will be there for 10 days chasing whitetails and pheasants. I'm like a little kid going to Disney.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck! Can’t wait to make that trip myself. 

For a 10 day trip I assume you’re going unguided? Did you get a lease out there?


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you. Yes it's unguided on a lease and public land.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck. Please share your hunt with us.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Shoot straight!


----------



## bowtech84 (Mar 4, 2016)

Good luck! Think your timing will be about perfect. The mature bucks are just starting to show daylight activity.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Luck !


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

You will have a great hunt. Good luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Enjoy and good luck


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Well it was a great trip. I'm writing this while driving through Chicago . My main goal of this trip was to get my dad on some big bucks. Well I was successful at doing that. I believe he saw 12 bucks over 140" but just wasn't able to connect on the giants he saw. I was at full draw on a 170" but couldn't get him to stop. I didn't know whether to cry or throw up. Anyways the last day I killed 125" 8 and my dad killed a 130"-135" 10. I also was able to take my pup out bird hunting and we managed 1 rooster and a quail. I can't wait to go back in three years.


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! Dream hunt of mine too!!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

buckhuntin said:


> Well it was a great trip. I'm writing this while driving through Chicago . My main goal of this trip was to get my dad on some big bucks. Well I was successful at doing that. I believe he saw 12 bucks over 140" but just wasn't able to connect on the giants he saw. I was at full draw on a 170" but couldn't get him to stop. I didn't know whether to cry or throw up. Anyways the last day I killed 125" 8 and my dad killed a 130"-135" 10. I also was able to take my pup out bird hunting and we managed 1 rooster and a quail. I can't wait to go back in three years.
> View attachment 280439
> View attachment 280440
> View attachment 280441
> ...


Awesome job! Looks like a great trip! Were you hunting public or private land?


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Both. I had most my stands set upon private for a west wind. 7 out of 8 days it was coming out of the east somewhat. We saw some great bucks on public also.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow, a great couple of bucks. Congrats to both of you!


----------

